

Stripe coming to Canada - mikerosoftx
https://stripe.com/global
Just got my beta invite. Its a good day.
======
SebMortelmans
Can't wait till they come to Europe. We need this so much it's unbelievable.
Payment over here absolutely sucks.

------
mooism2
Where does it say that?

~~~
mikerosoftx
Does not actually say it there. I just thought others who may have signed up
from Canada may like a heads up. Here is the [slightly redacted] email from
stripe:

Hi,

We're getting in touch because you asked to be notified when Stripe was ready
for users in Canada. Good news: that time is near, and we're incredibly
excited to invite you to our limited beta.

Get started here: <https://stripe.com/welcome/XXXXXXXXXX>

As of today, you can accept Visa and MasterCard transactions, and you can
choose to accept payments denominated either in Canadian dollars or U.S.
dollars. (If you need to accept both currencies, you'll need to create two
accounts.) We'll be adding support for American Express soon. Other than that,
all our docs and features apply, so jump in at <https://stripe.com/docs>.

We'd be very grateful for your feedback, either on your experience with Stripe
as a whole or on Canada-specific details, however minor (like wording that
seems off or anything else). We'd obviously especially like to hear about any
glitches so we can fix them as soon as possible.

Thanks again for your patience. Let us know if we can help with anything at
all as you're getting started with Stripe.

[STRIPE Employee Name Here]

~~~
infinitone
Would love it if you can send me the email you got it from, we desperately
need a payment processor...

-From TO

------
gawker
This is the best news I've heard all week! Thanks Stripe!

